# Western Digital Caviar Black and RE4 2TB Drives Review



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Western Digital Caviar Black and RE4 2TB Drives Review (7 web pages).

-- Tom


----------



## hisoka3008 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow 2 TB it's very nice
Thanks for the news


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> succulent drives with platters humming at 7200rpm


succulent? now thats a first in a hard drive review.

.


----------

